# Does Stand-alone Excel 2013 (Non-Commercial) have PowerPivot



## XLBob (Feb 5, 2013)

the link is below. Does any one know? I bought Home and Student but it does not have PP.
Buy Excel 2013 - Microsoft Store Online


----------



## powerpivotpro (Feb 5, 2013)

I am pretty sure the answer is No.  I'm talking to MS right now about getting the definitive list of ways that individuals can get 2013 with PowerPivot.  Will report back as soon as I have the list.


----------



## XLBob (Feb 5, 2013)

powerpivotpro said:


> I am pretty sure the answer is No. I'm talking to MS right now about getting the definitive list of ways that individuals can get 2013 with PowerPivot. Will report back as soon as I have the list.



Thanks Rob. I am a long time reader of your blog and I really enjoyed your book, Looking forward to your next book.
I used Live-Chat feature on Microsoftstore webpage to talk to their customer service and they told me it's in standalone Excel. 

But I no longer trust them. I will wait for your findings


----------



## miguel.escobar (Feb 7, 2013)

XLBob said:


> Thanks Rob. I am a long time reader of your blog and I really enjoyed your book, Looking forward to your next book.
> I used Live-Chat feature on Microsoftstore webpage to talk to their customer service and they told me it's in standalone Excel.
> 
> But I no longer trust them. I will wait for your findings



Powerpivot didn't come in Excel 2013

Get a refund if possible and wait for Office365


----------



## Valentin (Feb 7, 2013)

it's only part of Microsoft Office Professional Plus


----------



## Tanger221 (Feb 8, 2013)

It seems that without Powerpivot, there is no powerview either in Excel 2013, is that correct?

Wow, the only reason (IMHO) to upgrade to 2013 and MS takes out what was previously free.


----------



## Valentin (Feb 8, 2013)

Correct, PowerPivot and PowerView are only available in Professional Plus


----------

